# Recipes for a muscat flavor wine



## Britta (Aug 9, 2010)

My father and I are in talks about making some wine this season. He has a vineyard of seedless grapes in Missouri, and we have a newer "test" variety called Jupiter. I have read it has a muscat flavor. We are looking for wine recipes that might suit this grape. Any suggestions?


----------



## JohnT (Aug 9, 2010)

My suggestion is to keep the two grapes seperate. Once your wine is finished, you can then blend them. You may find that the grapes stand best on their own. If not, you can then experiment with the proportions of one grape to another by blending the finished products.


----------



## Britta (Aug 10, 2010)

Maybe I wasn't clear enough. We were only intending to use the jupiter grape which is seedless, purple, and has a muscat flavor. I am looking for a recipe that might suit this grape.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 10, 2010)

Welcome aboard - where in MO is the vineyard? There are several folks on here from MO.

As far as the recipe goes. Jupiter is just a red table grape - this is what i used for table grapes. 

View attachment General Red Grape Wine Recipe - 1 gallon.doc


----------



## Britta (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks. The vineyard is Two Hawks outside of St. James, MO.


----------



## Sen (Aug 27, 2010)

Recipe for a flavor wine 
* 1 ct to mash fruit in, Stone or possibly Enamel. ((No Aluminum))
* 1 quart Fruit, or possibly more.
* 1/4 tsp Yeast, Plain dry bakers yeast or possibly Wine Yeast.
* 3 lb Sugar, (6 c. is approximately 3 lbs.)
* Cloth to strain out pulp.
* 1 ct for fermentation, (1 Gallon ) Glass or possibly Plastic jug will do.
I like your recipe too.


----------

